# OldGrayGary



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Please everyone welcome our new Mentor OldGrayGary 

He is doing an outstanding job in the Microsoft Support Forum, thank you for your contributions to the Forums



TJ


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Congratulations Gary, just continue on keeping the youngsters on their toes


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Well Done Gary, those wise words of yours are truly appreciated. ray:
Congratulations! :4-clap:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Congratulations, Gary - great work!


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

@ OldGrayGary: Congrats becoming a Mentor!


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Congrats, Gary! A well-deserved promotion. Keep up your good work.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Congratulations


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Congrats! Keep up the great work!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congratulations Gary - fantastic work!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## src2206 (Apr 15, 2006)

Congratulations


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks Everyone -

Your kind words are much appreciated. 

I told this little story to GeekGirl yesterday evening: My daughter had a reading "mentor" when she was in third grade = who had an amazingly positive influence (my daughter completed a perfect score on the state tests later that year). It'd be nice if I could have the same effect! 

I suppose I should have added a little mention that my daughter also got her first set of eyeglasses that year! 

So, sometimes it's a matter of timing and luck, along with patience and a good sense of humor . . .
_______________

So I want to thank all of you, too: it's a collective effort that makes the forums work so well = the more heads put together on a puzzle: the better!

See you around the forums:
. . . Gary


----------



## Ried (Jan 11, 2005)

You do _fine_ work, Gary. Congratulations. :grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Many congratulations Gary.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Congratulations Gary.


----------



## jen56 (Dec 26, 2006)

Congratulations Gary


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

Gary, congratulations on moving to the BLUE. Keep up the great work.


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

very well done gary!


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

congrats Gary


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Sorry it's late but well done Gary


----------

